# Previously Owned Thompson Machine Gun



## HiDesertHal (Jul 31, 2017)

Hello,

I bought this Thompson Sub-Machine Gun about 15 years ago from a gun shop.  It's the Auto Ordinance M-1927 model, not the full-auto M-1921 or M-1928 models made by the Auto Ordinance Company, used during the historic cops-n-robbers days of the 1920's and 1930's.

 It's an authentic, working Sub-Machine gun, that has been modified to fire in the Semi-Auto mode only, not in Full Auto.

It shoots the standard .45 caliber ACP ammo, and I bought an extra 50-round drum magazine which is in addition to the factory 30-round stick magazine.

It always attracted attention at the shooting ranges, with the other shooters expecting me to put on a "full auto" demonstration.

I wish I had kept it, as it looked mean in my rifle display rack!

HiDesertHal


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Trade (Jul 31, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> View attachment 40055



Howabout some youtube?


----------



## Wayne (Jul 31, 2017)

With the changes in the law once an NFA always NFA unless it could have been grandfathered which I think they had a clause there for that. If not a touchy situation.


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 17, 2017)

Numrich Arms resurrected the name in the late seventies.  The gun pictured was made with a semi-auto only action and the barrel length is over 16'' to keep it out of the NFA category.

Converting a gun to semi-auto only would still leave it an NFA weapon, however, there are a few companies with manufacturing licenses that import surplus military machineguns and remanufacture them to the extent that reconversion is impractical.  Rebarreling would take care of the too short barrel. problem.

Some years ago BATF took stocked pistols out of NFA if they're over fifty years old.  That's more than reasonable since the short barreled rifle provision is about as silly as it gets.

I have never had the slightest interest in guns that were designed as selective fire , but are offered to the general public without that feature.  Therefore, I do not own an AR-15, AK, or similar.  I content myself with World War II guns, my favorite being the M-1 Carbine.  There was a selective fire system developed late in the war and many earlier guns were converted.  However, the originals are semi-auto.


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 29, 2017)

I have a new one I inherited, still in the original box. It is semi auto 45 caliber and also has the 50 round drum. It has never been fired, I don't even have any 45 ammo. I think I'll buy a hundred rounds and give it a try sometime soon.


----------



## rgp (Dec 11, 2017)

rkunsaw said:


> I have a new one I inherited, still in the original box. It is semi auto 45 caliber and also has the 50 round drum. It has never been fired, I don't even have any 45 ammo. I think I'll buy a hundred rounds and give it a try sometime soon.



Would you consider selling it ?


----------

